# Total Recall - Neuer Trailer zum Remake mit Colin Farrell online - Jetzt bei uns anschauen!



## PCGamesRedaktion (3. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Total Recall - Neuer Trailer zum Remake mit Colin Farrell online - Jetzt bei uns anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Total Recall - Neuer Trailer zum Remake mit Colin Farrell online - Jetzt bei uns anschauen!


----------



## Shredhead (3. Juli 2012)

Was soll denn der Scheiß? Noch ein strunzstupides Remake aus Hollywood? Den Müll werde ich mir garantiert nicht ansehen!


----------



## Schalkmund (3. Juli 2012)

Uhi super, ein Remake von einem Film wo jeder den Story-Twist kennt, sowas macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Uhi super, ein Remake von einem Film wo jeder den Story-Twist kennt, sowas macht doch keinen Spaß.


 
Ich befürchte eher dass die einen wesentlich schlechteren Twist einbauen

Aber ansonsten frag ich mich was dieser Reboot-Wahn soll wenn man jetzt nicht irgendein Festgefahrenes Universum hat, wie Batman oder irgendwo auch Star Trek und vorallem, vor 20 Jahren hat man es doch auch geschaft mit dem Namen einer Kurzgeschichte und Figuren und vielleicht noch dem Leitmotiv einen Film zu Stricken bzw. man schafft es ja noch Heute mit Cowboys und Aliens oder I Robot, warum also dieser Mist?
So hat man hier irgendwie nur ein Grafikblender


----------



## z3ro22 (3. Juli 2012)

spielt nicht auf dem mars nur mal so am rande.


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. Juli 2012)

Bei dem ganzen Spass wie Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer und Iron Sky in letzter Zeit, hätte ich auch gern mal ein Film mit H.P. Lovecraft und Nikola Tesla als Protagonisten.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Spass wie Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer und Iron Sky in letzter Zeit, hätte ich auch gern mal ein Film mit H.P. Lovecraft und Nikola Tesla als Protagonisten.


 
Tesla als Verrückter Wissenschaftler und Antagonist könnte auch Lustig sein


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2012)

Jessica Biel...das is schon n Grund für mich, den Film auszulassen. Diese talentfreie Tante ruiniert jeden Film.


----------



## Orthus (3. Juli 2012)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Scheiß? Noch ein strunzstupides Remake aus Hollywood? Den Müll werde ich mir garantiert nicht ansehen!


 
Omg du siehst ihn dir NICHT an?!...Na dann wird der Streifen ja garantiert ein Flop. 

Ich sag mal so...Remakes von effectlastigen Filmen lohnen sich wenigstens immer in Punkto Optikverbesserung. Die Action sieht einfach extrem gut gemacht und getrickst aus, da kann jeder Hater sagen was er will. Außerdem mag ich Colin Farrell.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2012)

Was zur Hölle....hat das noch mit Total Recall zu tun? Oo


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Omg du siehst ihn dir NICHT an?!...Na dann wird der Streifen ja garantiert ein Flop.
> 
> Ich sag mal so...Remakes von effectlastigen Filmen lohnen sich wenigstens immer in Punkto Optikverbesserung. Die Action sieht einfach extrem gut gemacht und getrickst aus, da kann jeder Hater sagen was er will. Außerdem mag ich Colin Farrell.


 
Ähm, nur das sich dummerweise die Filme mit Arnie auch zu einem wichtigen Teil über die One-Liner tragen
Dann bleibt das bei einem schlechten Grafikblender, eigentlich so das CoD der Filme


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2012)

Öffnen Sie Ihren Geist, Herr Enisra. Öffnen Sie Ihren Geeeeeist... öffnen Sie Ihren Geist...

Nee, hab noch selber keine Ahnung, ob ich mir das ansehen soll. Bzw. ich werde ihn mit Sicherheit ansehen (zumindest um meine vorgefasste Meinung entweder bestätigt, oder entkräftigt zu wissen).
Die Frage ist nur, ob echt schon im Kino, oder erst im FreeTV...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2012)

Oh Gott, Colin Farrell?
Den habe ich letztens in einem komischen Pocahontas- Realfilm gesehen...da war Farrell irgendwie ganz gruselig, weil er die ganze Zeit den gleichen Gesichtsausdruck hatte.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Öffnen Sie Ihren Geist, Herr Enisra. Öffnen Sie Ihren Geeeeeist... öffnen Sie Ihren Geist...
> 
> Nee, hab noch selber keine Ahnung, ob ich mir das ansehen soll. Bzw. ich werde ihn mit Sicherheit ansehen (zumindest um meine vorgefasste Meinung entweder bestätigt, oder entkräftigt zu wissen).
> Die Frage ist nur, ob echt schon im Kino, oder erst im FreeTV...


 
"Schaff deinen Hintern auf den Mars. Schaff deinen Hintern auf den Mars" *schleife*

naja, solange noch kein Review draußen ist entscheidet sich das eher von Ausleihen zu "warten bis der im Fernsehen läuft"
Und naja, die ganzen Reboots und Remakes die so die Letzte Zeit kam, war auch eher abschreckend und nja, es fehlt der Mars


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn sie schon dabei sind, ich hätte gerne ein Remake von "Running Man".
Ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen, wo sie den verdammten Speicherchip nun versteckt hat.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon dabei sind, ich hätte gerne ein Remake von "Running Man".
> Ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen, wo sie den verdammten Speicherchip nun versteckt hat.


 
Running Man ist doch schon ein Remake 
Wobei, wenn dann hätte ich diesesmal viel lieber einen Film der sich an die Buchvorlage hält, ist bei dem Film ja das gleiche, der hat ja auch nix mit dem Buch zu tun


----------



## krucki1 (3. Juli 2012)

Den Leuten die sagen: Ein Remake? Man kennt doch schon den Twist. Es gibt vielleicht auch jüngere Generationen die den alten Film nicht gesehen haben/ nicht sehen wollen weil er schon alt und von den Effekte unspektakulär ist  Ich zähle übrigens aber nicht dazu. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den Film. Ich werde bestimmt nciht im Kino sitzen und einen 1:1 Vergelich anstellen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Den Leuten die sagen: Ein Remake? Man kennt doch schon den Twist. Es gibt vielleicht auch jüngere Generationen die den alten Film nicht gesehen haben/ nicht sehen wollen weil er schon alt und von den Effekte unspektakulär ist  Ich zähle übrigens aber nicht dazu. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den Film. Ich werde bestimmt nciht im Kino sitzen und einen 1:1 Vergelich anstellen.


 
ja ne, nein
das ist kein Argument, das *viel *engstirniger zusagen das Alt = Doof ist als Remakes = Doof, denn mal ehrlich, die werden ja nicht deswegen gemacht um da eine Tolle Geschichte nochmal unter die Leute zu bringen, sondern nur um easy Geld zu machen auf Kosten der Kunst
Und mal ehrlich, viele ältere Filme stecken so Moderne Grafikblender heute noch locker in die Tasche
Außerdem kann man dann noch den Star Wars Weg gehen, da hätte man auch die Klassische Trilogie nochmal drehen können, hat es aber nur einfach aufgebohrt


----------



## Malifurion (4. Juli 2012)

Der Film spielt ja nicht mal auf dem Mars wie ich dem Trailer entnehmen konnte. Rofl.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2012)

Eine Neu-Interpretation, die bei viele Cineasten kaum für feuchte Augen sorgen wird, weil es den Vergleich mit dem Original allein ohne Schwarzenegger nicht standhalten kann. Und für viele Fans macht ja eben die Beteiligung von Arnie ungemein viel aus.

Das Schlaueste wäre - um den Film ein faire Chance zu geben und den Unterhaltungsaspekt doch noch zuzulassen - den Verhoeven-Klassiker gedanklich auszuklammern und das Remake für sich allein zu betrachten. Vielleicht kommt er ja dann gar nicht mal so übel rüber. Mit innovativen Actionszenen, einem gut augelegtem Farell und eigenen Ideen könnte es evtl. ja ansehnlich sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich befürchte eher dass die einen wesentlich schlechteren Twist einbauen
> 
> Aber ansonsten frag ich mich was dieser Reboot-Wahn soll wenn man jetzt nicht irgendein Festgefahrenes Universum hat, wie Batman oder irgendwo auch Star Trek und vorallem, vor 20 Jahren hat man es doch auch geschaft mit dem Namen einer Kurzgeschichte und Figuren und vielleicht noch dem Leitmotiv einen Film zu Stricken bzw. man schafft es ja noch Heute mit Cowboys und Aliens oder I Robot, warum also dieser Mist?
> So hat man hier irgendwie nur ein Grafikblender


Naja, die Reboot-Welle ist in den letzten Jahren schon gigantisch gewachsen. Allerdings bin ich für Remakes richtig alter Klassiker (20 Jahre und älter) eher offen als zu noch ganz jungem Filmgemüse. Siehe "Spider-Man". Auch wenn der neue Spinnenmann scheinbar besser abschneidet als gedacht, ich finde den Zeitabstand zwischen ihm und den Raimi-Filmen viel zu kurz, warum auch dieses negative Gefühl des Totwirtschaftens eines Franchises haften bleibt.

Mir persönlich gefällt das Wiederbeleben alter Filme und Serien (wie "Green Hornet" zum Beispiel), die insbesondere hier in Deutschland keinen so ausgeprägten Bekanntheitsgrad besitzen. In solchen Projekten steckt viel Potential.
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Neuauflage von "Lone Ranger" mit Johnny Depp als Rothaut. 
Und auch der neue "Judge Dredd" interessiert mich. In keinem einzigen Trailer war bisher Karl Urbans Gesicht zu sehen, der trägt ständig diesen überdimensionalen Helm. Ist für mich schon jetzt ein herrlicher Running-Gag.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, die Reboot-Welle ist in den letzten Jahren schon gigantisch gewachsen. Allerdings bin ich für Remakes richtig alter Klassiker (20 Jahre und älter) eher offen als zu noch ganz jungem Filmgemüse. Siehe "Spider-Man". Auch wenn der neue Spinnenmann scheinbar besser abschneidet als gedacht, ich finde den Zeitabstand zwischen ihm und den Raimi-Filmen viel zu kurz, warum auch dieses negative Gefühl des Totwirtschaftens eines Franchises haften bleibt.
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt das Wiederbeleben alter Filme und Serien (wie "Green Hornet" zum Beispiel), die insbesondere hier in Deutschland keinen so ausgeprägten Bekanntheitsgrad besitzen. In solchen Projekten steckt viel Potential.
> Bin sehr gespannt auf die Neuauflage von "Lone Ranger" mit Johnny Depp als Rothaut.
> Und auch der neue "Judge Dredd" interessiert mich. In keinem einzigen Trailer war bisher Karl Urbans Gesicht zu sehen, der trägt ständig diesen überdimensionalen Helm. Ist für mich schon jetzt ein herrlicher Running-Gag.


 
njoa, was an Spidy nervt ist ja, das man die Originstory einfach nochmal erzählt, das würde jetzt bei Superman sinn machen, es hat bei Batman funktioniert, aber das ist hier eigentlich Unnötig

Und naja, so bei so Alten Sachen macht das vielleicht noch irgendwo Sinn, wobei wenn man jetzt ganz diwwelesschisserisch unterwegs ist sind das nicht so die gleiche Sorte Reboot wie hier, sondern mehr so eine Serie zu Film verwurstung und wenn man mal schaut wann die liefen, 57 und 67 liefen die letzten Folgen
Allerdings ist da schon die Frage wie gut die sind, denn oft kommt halt auch wieder was wie Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone oder The Saint raus, die halt auch wieder so Null mit der Serie zu tun haben, und auch bei Arte kommen, wie Simon Templar um 17:30, wobei The Saint wenigstens noch ganz gut war
Und relativ gesehen ist Judge Dredd auch so ne Sache, der war jetzt auch nicht wirklich gut

Aber wie man an dem Beispiel mit den Serien Filmreboots sieht, die Mehrheit an Remakes ist heute eher mies oder verschreckt Fans des Originals, im besten Fall beides


----------

